# Tensaw - Hubbards Landing, 10-18-10



## JHendry (May 1, 2010)

Went to Tensaw and put in at Hubbards landing around 0930 hrs. The tide was a Neap tide stage and was bareley moving in. The water level was about 2.5 ft below normal and the water temp average was around 73 degrees. The bite was moderate up to about noon and then it shut off. I did manage to catch around 14 bass, Most came on a crank bait with a couple each on a worm and frog. The biggest was around 3.5 lbs. The best five bass total weighed around 9 to 10 pounds. Most were caught before noon. The word on the water was that the fish bite has been very active in the last week or so. I believe that the Neap tide had everything screwed up. Most the fish were holding right up on the cover, nothing in the open water. I did not see any active bait fish in the creeks like I did several weeks ago when I was last there. Still I had a good time. I took on 2 pics.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

JH--I fished south of Hubbards on my trip and seem to have had a little more moving water---if i go back this Sunday i think i will go up into Stiggins----i always liked Stiggins --BT66


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i read in paper a while that ala, is consindering buying live oak landing and making it public, would luv that hate those occ 3 or 4 waves coming back to cliffs from miffin


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

do you remember josh henson from baseball with kendal. lol thats me. how is kendal doing


----------

